# Antidepressants and relationship



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

Odd question, wondering if anyone has felt this way. 
I started wellbutrin again for anxiety and depression that keeps seeming to pop up around fall/winter, also because I am trying again to quit smoking. 
Since taking it, I am feeling better, less of a fog. BUT I have also been questioning my marriage more and more. My husband and I have had a shaky marriage since my daughter was born, and I have kind of let him lead since he was uncertain of me and our relationship. But now I don't know if it is because I am feeling better on the antidepressant that I realize that this is not how I want my marriage to be, or if maybe my mind is going a little nutso on the antidepressant.


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Google "antidepressants destroyed my marriage". Interesting info and stories there.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i took welbutrin a while ago to try to quite smoking. it didnt help.
made me angry all the time, like a gut-shot grizzly bear. 

when my wife took it, (she took it for depression) it did the same thing. made her irritable as hell.

other antidepressants didnt effect her the same way.


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have never had to take pills for any mental health issue nor would I consider that a 1st option. Have you tried the route of counseling or therapy? It may be to a point where you both need to evaluate the nature of your marriage. I take a mommy vacation about once a year ALONE - just to visit friends or take a trip to the beach, Vegas, or wherever I decide to to simply be without all the ins and outs of being a mother , wife, career woman, and college professor. Sometimes women need a break to reflect.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried wellbutrin to quit smoking about ten years ago

it diminished my mental state and hindered my thought process

Drugs affect everyone differently, I took Ambein to help me sleep

it kept me awake.....same thing with Xanex

unless I ate something right before taking them

Medicines are for blocking or inhibiting parts of our CNS

Smoking is hard to quit, very hard....only a smoker or former

can understand the difficulty

try a tight support group who gives positive reinforcement

but like the last post, I am not wild about medication solving my issues

unless I have exhausted every avenue of self-help

good luck!


----------

